# Dad Makes Christmas Hairstyles for His Daughter



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

She looks pleased as punch.   More pictures here.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2016)

hahaha...a very creative dad!  I loved these, especially the snowman and reindeer!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 23, 2016)

Very cute! What a festive dad!


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2016)

How cute that is!


----------



## Carla (Dec 23, 2016)

Very cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2016)

Love it!


----------

